# 351 vs 460



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what difference should i expect in fuel mileage in the same truck driving under the same conditions? the 460 is more power than i need, but if the mileage isn't much different, i may go for it. i've been looking for a 90's F250HD/F350 and i originally wanted a 351, but i found the truck i want, but with the 460 in it. any thoughts?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Buy the 460. I have the 351 and get 10 MPG pulling my trailer or not, a buddy of mine has the 460 monster and he's getting 9 MPG pulling or not.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ya, thats what i've heard - that the 460 only eats about 1-2 mpg more than the 351 doing the same work. 

i currently get about 10/11 in my '86 250HD with 351. anyone with a 460 want to chime in with the mpg's they get and their truck configuration......


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

My buddies has the ext. cab long box 4x4 with 460. Mine is the standard cab 4x4 long box.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My 89 fuel injected 351 gets 10 mpg with a non-overdrive transmission.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i wish i had either the 351 or 460...my lil 5.0 only gets around 11 and i want the extra power!


allways go bigger then you need! lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with you for sure 91


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i will admit though, on the highway in o/d that lil 5.0 gets pretty good milage! from what i've come up with like 17mpg..cant ask for any better w/a big old truck imo.

but i know i'd give it up if i could have the extra pushing/pulling power of either of the larger motors.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

In the old days of the non-fuel injected / non-overdrive 460 - Ambulances. We got about 8.5 MPG in the city. The Dodge 360's got about 5 MPG with the A/C on. They never bought anymore Dodges!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a buddy who gets 12-15 with a 1997 Ext Cab long bed 5 speed 460


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

exmark1;555867 said:


> I have a buddy who gets 12-15 with a 1997 Ext Cab long bed 5 speed 460


Whats he done to it?? Sounds like there are a couple of mods or he just feathers the gas and drives real slooooowwwww


----------



## CubMan (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi, 

I have a 1990 (460) F250 4x4 and my father had the same truck and his had the 351. With my 460 I can get about 10 MPG and plenty of power. My father's truck would get about 10 too and had no power at all. My advise is to go with the 460.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

What sort of mods can you do to gain mileage on the 460?

New spark plugs,new air filter come to mind but since I too have a 460 any ideas are much appreciated


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Check out the ford-trucks.com website they have a forum just for the 460 big block. Most people have trying almost everything but no luck. Big blocks use a lot of gas, period. Do like I just did and get rid of the gas hog and buy a diesel. 
94 F-350 460, 8.5 to the best of 10.1 mpg empty. 92 F-250 HD 7.3l IDI diesel worst 11.5, pulling 14000 lbs of tractor and backhoe. I bet the 460 would have been down to 5 mpg. Best for the diesel is 17.5 empty. I don't care if diesel cost 75 cents more per gallon if I get twice the mileage. When diesel hits 8 bucks a gallon, it will make sense to have a the gas engine at 4 bucks a gallon.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't agree with you Clipper. The maint. of the deisel costs more in the end. Plus now fuel is rediculous. My opinion is if your not putting a crap load of miles on a diesel or "always" carrying a decent sized load it's not worth it. It cost's alot to maintain the diesel motor.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

That old myth about diesels costing more to maintain then a gasser is all BS. Its just guys trying to justify the mistake they made by getting a gas engine. 
The only difference in my diesels to gas is they take a couple more quarts of oil. Both use air filters, anti-freeze etc. But wait I don't have to buy spark plugs, wires, distributor caps or other ignition parts, depending on year. Tune-ups????
If you haven't plowed snow with a diesel you really just don't know what you are missing. With all the torque those engines make your are just about idling around most of the time. With my 92 7.3l I'm rarely above 1200 rpm while plowing. Less wear and tear on the trans, runs cooler, and better fuel mpg. I checked, and got 10-12 mpg WHILE plowing. 
Life of a gas engine if taking care of 120000-150000 miles. Life of a diesel engine if taking care of 300000 plus. Most the time the truck falls apart before the diesel engine dies.
I'm actually really glad most people like gas engines and think they are coming out ahead by buying one. That just makes the diesels easier and cheaper to buy.
One last thing. The extra fuel mileage of the diesel while working far offsets the little extra fuel cost. If I'm not working the truck, it sits. If I'm just joy riding I use the bike or the Focus.
Sorry guys I got a little carried away, but once I get started.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That's very true. Good job on getting your point across. 
These new EPA rules are getting ridiculous and discouraging alot of people away from them. There getting some crap for mileage from what I hear. But I also hear if the emissions some how disappear there awesome on mileage again.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

MickiRig1;555780 said:


> My 89 fuel injected 351 gets 10 mpg with a non-overdrive transmission.


My 94 f250 EFI 351 gets 10-11 all the time. C6 tranny as well!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Best part of having a C-6 is it's cheap to rebuild. It was $800 out the door!


----------

